

Ask HN: Hackers Guide to the Stockmarket? - pw7

I know nothing about the stockmarket. I know. Thats sad. But whenever I asked a suit to explain it to me, I've fallen into a coma. I am curious however, and willing to develop a solid mental model. So I was wondering if there is something out there which can be considered a hacker's guide to the stockmarket?
======
tom_b
I recently picked up:

The Smartest Investment Book You'll Ever Read: The Proven Way to Beat the
"Pros" and Take Control of Your Financial Future by Daniel Solin. A good basic
starter book and very short.

For a larger (and timely) economic view, I also slogged through This Time is
Different by Reinhart and Rogoff. This book kind of looks at macro-economic
conditions around recessions in history to abstract out a pattern around
recessions, currency collapses, and depressions. It is not about the
stockmarket in a very specific way.

Neither of these sources are particularly hacker-centric viewpoints of the
market. Are you looking for algorithmic trading stuff? You might want to check
out <http://quant.ly/>

~~~
pw7
Thanks I think I'm gonna buy that book. I am not looking for algorithmic
trading stuff (yet). As I said, I barely know anything about the stock market,
main thing is want the resources to be brief and straight to the point.
Regards.

------
paperwork
Frankly, the best way to learn about the stock market is to buy and sell a few
stocks. This is the fastest way to gain the greatest amount of knowledge. If
you can't afford it, do it on a 'play' account. Give yourself a budget of x
dollars and y days. Try to make the most amount of money (or, if you are on a
dummy account, try to lose as much money as possible).

------
antonioe
Khan Academy has a bunch of things on markets which I think is pretty
digestible for people - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKly7Y1woJs>

Etrade has a bunch of videos on the stock market lingo but I think you need an
account.

~~~
ashika
Seconded. I'd suggest just browsing around
<http://www.khanacademy.org/#finance> and click on any links that seem
interesting. Each video is quite accessible on its own.

If, however, OP's interest in learning about the market goes further than the
academic, then the motley fool (www.fool.com) website has a decent amount of
basic info geared towards individual investors, e.g.
[http://www.fool.com/investing/beginning/investing-
strategies...](http://www.fool.com/investing/beginning/investing-strategies-
your-first-stock.aspx)

------
AHorihuela
I'd start out with Investopedia (<http://www.investopedia.com/university>).
That will give you a good overview and teach you the key terms which often
make other investing books confusing.

------
cellularmitosis
This is definitely worth 15 minutes of your time.
<http://philip.greenspun.com/materialism/money>

tl;dr if you don't know where to start, start with an index fund.

------
Juha
I have the same feeling. I am also interested to get bit deeper knowledge of
stock market. I find that the books written by financial experts can be a bit
though read for someone not used to all the financial terminology.

------
whichdan
You could try a virtual stock exchange game -
<http://vse.marketwatch.com/Game/Homepage.aspx>

------
ig1
Read this:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Intelligent_Investor>

